# Exclamation or ! Juice.



## Rob Fisher

Not sure what to call the juice... Exclamation or just !. I know it's about to be released by Steam Masters soon and I got a surprise Vape Mail delivery this morning with a bottle of it. I know nothing about the juice other than what's on the bottle and it has a picture of a Strawberry, a Litchi and an ice crystal.

As always I test new juices in an RDA first and very few ever get into an RTA... well the taste was really interesting for me and I wicked up a Dvarw right away and filled it up!

I am halfway through my first tank full and suffice to say this juice is really in my wheelhouse! The Litchi is prominent and that a great thing for me... the Strawberry compliments it and the coolant or menthol is the cherry on the top. It's hard to describe the sweetness... it's sweet but not too sweet. The Litchi is VERY authentic!

I tend to gush a little too much when I get something new that I think is awesome and after a few days the item ends up in the display cabinet or the juice box but I get the distinct feeling that I may have found another real option as an ADV. Let's see how we go over the next few days!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Thanks for this @Rob Fisher 
Watching this thread closely because this juice seems like its going to be an absolute

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## franshorn

Sounds interesting! Who's it from?


----------



## Silver

Its from @Sir Vape @franshorn 
Rob posted it in the vape mail thread.

@Rob Fisher - this is *huge news* actually!
I think its going to snow....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

@Silver it is a steam masters juice not sir vape Silver ha ha ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BigGuy said:


> @Silver it is a steam masters juice not sir vape Silver ha ha ha



Lol, sorry @BigGuy 
Pardon the mistake


*Steam Masters
*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Is this juice available yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Is this juice available yet?



Nope not yet and I see on the FB page that it has been delayed so they can fulfil all the vendor orders at once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope not yet and I see on the FB page that it has been delayed so they can fulfil all the vendor orders at once.



Thanks Rob. It would be awesome if someone could post in this thread as soon as it is - very keen to give this a go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure what to call the juice... Exclamation or just !. I know it's about to be released by Steam Masters soon and I got a surprise Vape Mail delivery this morning with a bottle of it. I know nothing about the juice other than what's on the bottle and it has a picture of a Strawberry, a Litchi and an ice crystal.
> 
> As always I test new juices in an RDA first and very few ever get into an RTA... well the taste was really interesting for me and I wicked up a Dvarw right away and filled it up!
> 
> I am halfway through my first tank full and suffice to say this juice is really in my wheelhouse! The Litchi is prominent and that a great thing for me... the Strawberry compliments it and the coolant or menthol is the cherry on the top. It's hard to describe the sweetness... it's sweet but not too sweet. The Litchi is VERY authentic!
> 
> I tend to gush a little too much when I get something new that I think is awesome and after a few days the item ends up in the display cabinet or the juice box but I get the distinct feeling that I may have found another real option as an ADV. Let's see how we go over the next few days!
> View attachment 136217
> View attachment 136218


 When you do know what juice it is could you plz let me know.
Those flavours are right up my alley


----------



## BigGuy

@Martin Narainsamy the juice profile is a Lychee, Strawberry on ice with some other things in there as well. 
The feedback has been so profound that we are having to delay the launch to be able to cater for all the vendors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

BigGuy said:


> @Martin Narainsamy the juice profile is a Lychee, Strawberry on ice with some other things in there as well.
> The feedback has been so profound that we are having to delay the launch to be able to cater for all the vendors.


Is it possible to get a bottle to test beforehand?


----------



## Silver

Have moved this thread to the Sir Vape subforum to accommodate the informative post by BigGuy above

Wishing you all the best with this juice @BigGuy 
Am keen to try it sometime

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

@BigGuy is it the 4th of August yet (he asks full-well knowing it isn't)?

I keep on refreshing you home page in the hopes that you sneak it onto your website early!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy




----------



## Darth Vaper

@BigGuy if it's been flying off the shelf, does that mean that you have or have had stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta

Darth Vaper said:


> @BigGuy if it's been flying off the shelf, does that mean that you have or have had stock?


I saw this and got excited too! But I'm thinking it's been flying off the shelves to stock vendors so they all have when it is released.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP

Looking forward to this juice


----------



## BigGuy

Orders from vendors sorry should have chosen words more wisely .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Winner 4


----------

